# Kubota pony seized



## ducaticorse (Jul 2, 2010)

My guys had the lift running all day today off the 3 cyl gas kubota in my 97GMC top kick. Shut down on it's own, and come to find out, it had no oil in it, and little coolant to boot. So, unless this thing has a murphy swith that shuts it down at a certain temp before it hatches, I think I may be in for a rebuild. I didnt try and restart it yet when cold, so not sure if I'm totally F'd, but with my luck, I'll in for a rebuild. 

So, best way to get this fixed is?

A. rebuild?
B. find a freshened one online?
C. suggestions?


----------



## deevo (Jul 4, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> My guys had the lift running all day today off the 3 cyl gas kubota in my 97GMC top kick. Shut down on it's own, and come to find out, it had no oil in it, and little coolant to boot. So, unless this thing has a murphy swith that shuts it down at a certain temp before it hatches, I think I may be in for a rebuild. I didnt try and restart it yet when cold, so not sure if I'm totally F'd, but with my luck, I'll in for a rebuild.
> 
> So, best way to get this fixed is?
> 
> ...




Is it an ex Asplund truck? Have you put oil in and tried starting it? Otherwise, rebuild....let us know


----------



## tree MDS (Jul 4, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> My guys had the lift running all day today off the 3 cyl gas kubota in my 97GMC top kick. Shut down on it's own, and come to find out, it had no oil in it, and little coolant to boot. So, unless this thing has a murphy swith that shuts it down at a certain temp before it hatches, I think I may be in for a rebuild. I didnt try and restart it yet when cold, so not sure if I'm totally F'd, but with my luck, I'll in for a rebuild.
> 
> So, best way to get this fixed is?
> 
> ...



That sucks man. I hear those motors are shockingly expensive for what they are. The one in my truck looks like a Jasper to me (grey). I think treeclimber101 bought one recently. Maybe pm him about it. I wanna say he said it was $2800, but not sure. Good luck.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 4, 2010)

I have no idea what Kubota motor you have in that rig but you might be able to find one at a reasonable price with a bit of looking. I buy and sell some equipment and I used to buy older golf course lawn mowers. Ransomes greens reel mowers had good Kubota diesels in them and were hardly broken in. I would buy them for around $1000 and sell them for $3000. Most went to be stripped down to reuse the motor. Truck reefers, hi lifts, generators, Steiner tractors, and auxularily power units. Check local golf courses or lawn equipment dealers.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine is a kubota gas motor. Not super common I don't think. Good luck.... Mike


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 7, 2010)

Took the radiator off today put a socket on the crankshaft gear that spins the fan belt, and managed to crank the motor free. I added oil, and it actually started right up and ran untl I shut it down 30 seconds later. I will now do a compression test to see if there was any damage done to the pistons/cylinders. Wish me luck!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 7, 2010)

And to answer any body's future questions, a rebuild kit is about $490 delivered. A new motor is 2800 plus frieght, and you get a 350 credit when you return the old motor.


----------



## motor (Jul 8, 2010)

They do have a murphy switch and they are very rugged little engines. I'm going to say change fluids and filters and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Jul 9, 2010)

if it lets go on you I have a few 21 hp 3 banger kubota diesels available


----------



## barahks tree se (Jul 19, 2010)

my gasoline kubota pony motor shut down on me one day (1997 gmc) the safty temp. switch shut it down after the fan belt lossened up, and then the motor overheated .......so maybe it worked for you and that saved your motor.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 26, 2010)

barahks tree se said:


> my gasoline kubota pony motor shut down on me one day (1997 gmc) the safty temp. switch shut it down after the fan belt lossened up, and then the motor overheated .......so maybe it worked for you and that saved your motor.



Motor runs, but there is still something wrong. It throttles, but bogs when the boom is run. I think its got a compression problem now.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 26, 2010)

could be toasted rings.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 26, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> could be toasted rings.



Hope that's all it is. Rebuild kit is 5 hundo shipped. Question is whether I have to bore the cylinders, and buy the oversized piston kit. Does a big bore kubota mean I'll be flinging my bucket man into the next yard, or do trees twice as fast? LOL


----------



## barahks tree se (Jul 28, 2010)

there a good motor so make sure you check every thing before you go and take that motor out


----------



## barahks tree se (Jul 28, 2010)

when i bought my 1997 gmc bucket the pony motor would run fine when it was cold ....then the motor would warm up and it would stall and leave you stuck, all i did was plugs cap wires and rotor and it worked.... i got that info from a guy that worked at mikkeys bucket trucks in penn. all he did was rebuild old asplug truck and resell them...


----------

